# jays guns



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

i hate to beat a dead dog but had the pleasure? of going in there today needed to spend a gift cert.custumer service? sales men busy playing with knives .asked about a gun im looking for and thay did check the other stores. as far as shotguns on the wall a bunch of crap. need a holster for a lcp nope. ok just get some shells11.00 a box for target loads!!got 2 boxes and a couple bore brushes felt sorry for taking so much of there time.to bad the sorry azzs didnt know i had another 2 k in pocket if you could find my bereta how do thay stay in business?


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

They're the biggest game in town and they know it. I've been in their shop a couple of times and have been underwhelmed with their prices and service. Their attitudes in the shop and at gun shows are miserable. Nothing better than being treated like an idiot while paying their inflated prices.

With that said I know a couple of people that have had a decent experience there. Just not me.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

jay himself is a great buisness man, which is why he is rich

his servants however, are not


----------



## twodogsfym (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm surprised they haven't started charging a cover fee just to walk in the door.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

cover charge.. that's good.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> asked about a gun im looking for and thay did check the other stores.


What gun are you looking for?


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

tony do you feel better now that everyone on the forum can see that you whine like a child? why wouldnt you just nut up, leave the store and spend your hard earned chump change elsewhere?


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Here we go again....


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well at least this one made it 6 replies before it got negative :thumbdown::hammer2:

Lets just don't and say we did :thumbup:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> Lets just don't and say we did :thumbup:


Haha well-put young sir!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

got pop-corn anyone


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, I've bought from Jay's on a number of occasions and I've been pleased with the service and with the price. I never pay their full asking price though.
ALWAYS ask what's the best they can do on the gun. They have always come down to a fairly reasonable price for me. However, if Mikes or Academy has what you're looking for you will most likely save money by buying there instead of Jay's. My experience only, YMMV. I like Jay, he's a good guy.


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

i second fanner, i walked into jay's, cash in hand, asked them to beat academy's price on a piece, they did, i paid, came back a few days later and took my gun home, happy customer....no need to complain or tuck my tail between my legs and run, just knew what i wanted, had the scratch to get it and got it done, if they didnt have the product or treated me like a bastard, i woulda walked out and taken my business elsewhere....feel free to respond dudes


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*The way I see it there is no " Only game in town" If you don't like the store you can always go somewhere else. I've never been there so have no personal opinions but if I was looking for a gun and read this forum I would probably not go there. My point being I don't think trashing a business for service is cool when you have many choices of places to shop or order online and other people that may have had a great experience there may never go after reading a negative review.:001_huh:*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Turtle, the way I see it That is what forums are for, INFORMING Members, If the business is bad their groupies may think of it as trashing, same goes for gun reviews.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> That is what forums are for, INFORMING Members, If the business is bad their groupies may think of it as trashing, same goes for gun reviews.


Yep. Apparently, we should keep all bad experiences and opinions to ourselves. We don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> Turtle, the way I see it That is what forums are for, INFORMING Members, If the business is bad their groupies may think of it as trashing, same goes for gun reviews.


*I totaly understand this guys frustration because he had a gift certificate. I hate those things, I would rather a Visa gift card instead of store specific ones. Like I said I have never been to the store so can't say anything one way or another but it seems like there have been more bad transactions or visits to the store then good . I agree that forums are for information given and recieved and have learned a good bit here. Maybe I just have thicker skin but it just didn't seem bad enough to vent about too me thats all. *

*Now I will have a rant soon if I dodn't get taken care of soon by a member I did business with.*


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

saku39 said:


> jay himself is a great buisness man, which is why he is rich
> 
> his servants however, are not


X2, He and his wife are very nice people...I cant defend his employee's cause some of them are just screwed:yes:

As far as forums go some people have nothing but negative/condesending input every time they post up, just miserable bastards I guess....time always tells though....


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

agree 100% he needs to look at how his customers are treated


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been in there no less than 40 times and made at least 15 purchases....some in the multiple thousands $......they are more than willing to do anything that i ask and will let me handle any gun for as long as i want......they have met every price that i have ever asked for and beat any price that i could find, every time without fail.....if i think the price is to high the definitely try to help.......Jay is a very nice person and the people that work there are nice but not as ass kissy as some of you want them to be, .....it's a gun store they dont sell purses on commission....


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

They will price match anyone in town or around town plus most of the time beat it by 10%. I have bought a couple guns from them and miles at tradewinds and like both. Shops like tradewinds sometimes dont have guns in stock that other stores like jays have in stock.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I like Jay and his wife, also Chuck that helps Jay with the shows is a super nice guy and very helpful! I can't say that for the rest of the staff like numerous people have said.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a 40x14 building on my gun range that I was going to use as a classroom, but after reading three pages of posts about Jay's Guns, I think I'm going to hire some of Sammy's girls to sell guns at 10% over cost, let you all shoot them before your buy them and then put everybody else out of business because as soon as a customer walks through the front he will get a free around-the-world-slurpler followed by a Parazzi Reach-around and ended with a Swedish full-body massage.

Are you all friggin' Happy now??????

You guys inspire me


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> I have a 40x14 building on my gun range that I was going to use as a classroom, but after reading three pages of posts about Jay's Guns, I think I'm going to hire some of Sammy's girls to sell guns at 10% over cost, let you all shoot them before your buy them and then put everybody else out of business because as soon as a customer walks through the front he will get a free around-the-world-slurpler followed by a Parazzi Reach-around and ended with a Swedish full-body massage.
> 
> Are you all friggin' Happy now??????
> 
> You guys inspire me





*this all depends on what Sammy girls you hire.*

some cant sell themselves much less anything else :whistling:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

chevelle427 said:


> *this all depends on what Sammy girls you hire.*
> 
> some cant sell themselves much less anything else :whistling:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Apparently, to satisfy discriminating tastes, I'm going to have to hire and audition these Sammy's girls for sales positions. I'll need volunteers to help conduct the hiring interview. Do we have any experienced head hunters on the forum who really have training in hiring skilled and talented professionals?


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

check out Rick Hurlbert "are you wearing burlap underwear" years ago still in retail started making all my people listen to this. boosted sales about 30% if you want my money schmooze me im not buying a mossy 500 or rem 870 im looking at the b guns(still cant afford the Ks damn) as i said in my first post i walked out of there with 2k in my pocket an 2 boxes of over priced 12 ga shells. jay is a great guy and i thank him for his support to psc foundation but i have never had a good experence in the pensacola store


----------

